# Yellow Spotted Toads Pedostibes hoseii



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

I know this is off norm but I recently obtained a pair of these guys and I think their awsome. They have already laid a couple thousand eggs. Any info would be great. I have very little.
Thanks Richard


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

Check out the Reptiles Magazine Article on them. It is a few years old, but is very useful.

-dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

I've seen a few pictures of those guys, they look awesome! Be sure to post in the classifieds here if you plan on selling any offspring. sorry I don't have any real help.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

There are a few people who have ltc adults but no one has been able to spawn and raise up any for sale. The Reptiles article is the only one I know of and their results were few morphed out toadlets which ultimately all perished if I recall the ending. 

Firstly dealing with 1,ooo tads is daunting when it comes to keeping them in clean water. I've built centralized filtration systems to raise up red eyes and gliding frogs in those numbers. These are systems like you see with tropical fish. A large wet dry filter or sump supplying a bank of tanks with continually circulating water. Leave the tanks bare bottom because it's easier to syphon out the poop and uneaten food. Use aquatic plants to provide shelter, food, and natural filtration. Duckweed is great but the Agalychnis tads eat them. Also parrots feather Myriophyllum sp. is an easy plant to use.

I would break up the tads into small groups and mix up the food you offer, notice what they eat and don't eat. Remove any uneaten food before it spoils. Keep records on what you observe. Avoid foods with too much yeast, this will create internal gas bubbles and kill the tads.

I always use RO water to raise tads and I dose it with a good amount of blackwater extract, so it resembles iced tea. The tannins in the tea will help keep bacterial counts down. You may want to experiment with small groups in treated tap or other water sources, just to know what works best.

Keep the temp in the mid to lower 70s as a starting point but if possible raise some at a cooler setting, if they are too warm they will morph out too quickly and be small and weak. Longer is better for tads, you will see larger more robust animals.

Lastly if you cannot adequately care for all the tads then get them to others who can help. I'm sure you could get a lot of volunteers on this board, myself included. 

Let me know if you have more questions
good luck
ERic


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

Eggs









Female









Male


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I know of two people that got eggs from fresh wc animals and they produced hundreds, if not thousands of froglets. A bunch were sold at an early Frog Day. No one has been able to raise the froglets past a month or so. The froglets, I guess toadlets, are very small, smaller than a newly morphed D. pumilio, but they will take fruit flies. You should probably follow Eric's advise and distribute them to as many people as you can. Perhaps someone can stumble across the right way to raise them. Good luck.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been thinking about this little (yeah right lol) project, day and night since the arrival of my new toads and thanks to the people that have given their 5 cents worth. I hope, if some of you guys feel up to the challenge of preserving a very unique species. I would like to start a list of experienced amphibian and fish keepers to whom I can give (if they hatch out) a few too. Anymore thoughts, pics, etc.. Would be greatly appreciated. I would hope if we pull this together there might be some travel involved on everyone’s parts for the survival rate of the tads. I’ll have some new info and pics up soon.
Thanks Rich


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm game for as many as you want to give me, becuase I've got the room, tree frog experience, etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

> I'm game for as many as you want to give me, becuase I've got the room, tree frog experience, etc.


Same goes for me.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I was actually going to be getting a group of these guys, but had to turn them down due to lack of space for the adult group. I'd be very interested in the info gathered from raising these guys (if not giving it a try myself) for future reference for my own go at this species, as well as the relavence to other toad species I'm working with.

I'll see what I can pull up from scientific journals about their life cycle, might give more clues to their care.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

guys ill get the photos posted sometime tommorrow after 4ish......I had drill today it was my b-day and I got the pics taken just left the camera because of the fast developement they were eggs 2 days ago and now they are swimming around tads......Richard is going to take pics in intervals.....


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

If anyone would like to see some pics of the tads and mom and dad their here: http://photobucket.com/albums/v285/frogsintn/ Most of the tads died due to my luck of getting sick. But I'm hopeful that the remaining ones will survive. Theres about a 100 or so. 


Thanks to everyone who gave their knowledge.

Richard


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Guys Richards link wont work Ill talk him through posting the pics tommorrow.......


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Hi all,
The problem with raising the toadlets is probably either an insufficient element in their diet or (more likely in my opinion) feeding of too large a food item. The toadlets may be able to eat a fruitfly however it is probably too large for them to digest properly and they dont get much out of it(this happens in medium to larger species of treefrogs that have small froglets and in some toads that i know of). Most likely they will have to be fed springtails, microworms and such untill 6 weeks of age. Most of you probably know me from frognet , IAD or some of the earlier treefrog forums and newsletters. I have seen these guys pop up recently and although iam really considering them i am a bit strapped right now.

Sean Myers


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

Sean,
You have a PM
Kevin


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a real good sorce for getting these guys when there in. A friend of mine picks them out. I've thought about that to Sean. Thats why I've started up a bunch of springtails. I'm not up to date on the microworms. Does anyone know where I can get some?
Thanks Rich


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

I still have about 100 tads and they seem to be doing good. I've changed the water, added hair algea, and some pond algea.









More pics below

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... shosei.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... ndday1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... ndday2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... rdday1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... rdday3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... rdday4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... thDay2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... thDay8.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... thDay5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... hosei5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... hosei4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... hosei5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... hosei2.jpg


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

I saw some CB ones being available in Germany and they caught my interest, I wonder what cagesize adults need and what the general keeping conditions are like(Pairs/groups?/ Stream?!)


Greetings
Andreas


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

A pair in amplexus that I had before summer started. Premature amplexus should be avoided, and frogs should be cycled fully before attempting mating. The males got all worked up over mating (females weren't ready), that they died and refused to eat. I had to separate the females from the tank because I thought they might drown with a horny bastard on their backs in the water. 

Very fascinating, intelligent animals. Definitely one of the most intelligent ones the Anurans have to offer. I'm glad I still have a group of them .


----------

